# Any interest for a smock goup buy?



## phillywood (Oct 18, 2011)

Any one of you guys are in for buying group buy truning smocks? something that we all can use even in south USA in this crazy warm weather W/O sweating your buns off underneath? If anyone interested please let me know and also I am not talking about spending $50 on a smock either! For some reason it seems to be the norm among the suppliers to charge that much.
 I also would like your input on smocks that you are currently using and if you are happy with it or dissatisfied?


----------



## navycop (Oct 18, 2011)

This might answer the question as to what others are wearing in thier shops.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=87407&highlight=smock


----------



## MarkD (Oct 18, 2011)

I might be interested depending on the product and price you come up with.


----------



## commercialbuilder (Oct 18, 2011)

*Interested*

I am looking for a smock now but I don't want one with long sleeves, so depending on what you come up with I might be interested.


----------



## tumbleweed676 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Smock*

I'm interested


----------



## tomas (Oct 18, 2011)

I would be interested.

Tomas


----------



## Live2Dive (Oct 18, 2011)

I would also be interested, if the price was right.


----------



## snyiper (Oct 18, 2011)

Im interested


----------



## sgimbel (Oct 18, 2011)

I use my air compressor to clean up.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 18, 2011)

I hate my nylon smock, I want one made from cotton, or something a bit heavier, I have air in my shop!!


----------



## ssajn (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm interested in something light weight with 3/4 length sleeves. Something for summer use.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would be interested - couple of shirts with ca on them - wife has not seen them yet....lol


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 18, 2011)

Is this something you're pursuing, or just an interest guage. Do you have a supplier in mind already that can deliver for under $50 (as you mentioned you've already considered pricing)?   

Just curious...


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 18, 2011)

I am interested in participating...


----------



## unclefuzzy (Oct 18, 2011)

Add me in,too. Also 3/4 sleeves and lightweight.


----------



## gandsande (Oct 18, 2011)

I am interested.    Will it have a IAP logo on it?


----------



## BSea (Oct 18, 2011)

unclefuzzy said:


> Add me in,too. Also 3/4 sleeves and lightweight.


Ditto.  Lightweight is a must for me.


----------



## Leviblue (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm interested.  I've got the same type shirt with CA on them.  Don't tell the wife!!


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Oct 18, 2011)

Will you have *REAL MEN* sizes like XXXXXLT?


----------



## penmaker1967 (Oct 18, 2011)

i am interested to. pm me when u get the details worked out


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am still just wondering which supplier you're considering - mostly because I'd like to see the sleeve style before I commit...

Andrew


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't need another smock right now, but I use the one from Lee Valley...it's light weight, with pockets in the back... I don't really like the knit ribbed cuffs, but when I got it was was reacting to one of the woods I was turning and liked this one for it neck closure and protects the arms...


----------



## steeler fan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jon-wx5nco said:


> Will you have *REAL MEN* sizes like XXXXXLT?


 

I'm with Jon. XXL just wont cut it.


Carl


----------



## Packrat (Oct 18, 2011)

If the price is right


----------



## snyiper (Oct 19, 2011)

Put me in the Big Boy Club as well. I dont mind paying extra for the material to cover my Girth....LOL


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 19, 2011)

steeler fan1 said:


> Jon-wx5nco said:
> 
> 
> > Will you have *REAL MEN* sizes like XXXXXLT?
> ...



I'm thinking they run small anyway... I'm not all that big of a guy... 6'1" and about 195 lbs... but I have to wear a large to cover me.... and not sure but may be xL....


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Oct 19, 2011)

TellicoTurning said:


> steeler fan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jon-wx5nco said:
> ...



That may keep me out.  I'm 6'4" and 380


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd be interested, but I would want to see them first. No XXXXXL for me, though. I weigh less than a buck-sixty soaking wet!! LOL!


----------



## steeler fan1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon-wx5nco said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > steeler fan1 said:
> ...


 

I read some reviews on one of the sites and the major complaint was they ran small, the largest they offered was 2X. I'm 6'3" and 295, not quite as big as Jon but the 2X limit will also leave me out.

Carl


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 19, 2011)

Count me in also, my other half isn't too keen on emptying shavings from all my pockets before putting clothes into the wash :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Oct 20, 2011)

i'm interested also.


----------



## navycop (Oct 20, 2011)

Is there a link to the one you are planning on getting? Just think if we all showed up at a meeting wearing the same ones..:biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Oct 21, 2011)

My sensere appology for not responding since all we get down here in S. Tx is wild weather and the last time we got any decent showers unexpectedly caused my computer to act up and I think it's the same problem that my surge protector didn't do what it was purchased for. Few days back I typed a nice response only to find out that site kept kicking me out like not being logged on and never got to post the respond.

Ok, now, what I was trying to do was to gather that what you guys have and what you like or dislike about your smocks then try to approach one of the seamsters who used to work for LIVI manufacturing branch in San Antonio who lost their job due to downsizing or lay offs and see if I can get them make all that we want and make them exactly to what you guys need. For isntance, we down here in S. TX. can not have those heavy duty cotton smocks since it's always hot here and maybe a month of cool weather during early mornings then warm during the day. But then you guys up north that barely get warm need something cozy and warm so it would suite you. And, of course I hear you guys about the size. We live a in a bigger size folks up here in USA that needs to be considered.
Now the other thing is the price of it, I am trying to see if ew can keep it under that magic $50.00 range. So, if you guys want to do this I have to get started and see if the idea is doable to American money and also keep some AMERICAN employed. 
So, poor in your ideas and see if we can implement this.
BTW, my dogs didn't even want to come to me last night when I came in form the shop since I had shavings all over me so, the other matter to consider is to find a material that wood or PR shavings will slide off it on to the floor instead of sticking.
So, what say you?


----------



## phillywood (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope the interest in this purchase has not wittered yet.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Still interested - I am in Fl but have a climate controled shop - garage right now but going to convert my 5th wheel camper into a moving shop. I am looking for a lightweight smock. easy on easy off. Thanks


----------



## Lincoln Street (Oct 22, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 22, 2011)

I've started back to regular work so am late to the party, but American made under $50, count me in please.
Charles


----------



## knowltoh (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm interested


----------



## steeler fan1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Although I'm in the north lightweight would be preferable. Can always put a heavier shirt on underneath. Size will be a major concern for me. However, I'm prepared to pay extra for larger sizes, I'm used to that.

Carl


----------



## ssajn (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a smock from Craft Supply and like it but would like something lighter weight ( I have the green one) a little longer and a size larger that their largest. I'd also like a pocket on the left sleeve for a pencil or diamond file.
The IAP logo on it would be a nice touch.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 23, 2011)

*You're Big*



TellicoTurning said:


> steeler fan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jon-wx5nco said:
> ...


 
That ain't no shrimp fella.


----------



## phillywood (Oct 26, 2011)

I still need some ideas as for sleeves (wether if they need to be long, short, 2/3 long) neck vlecro or how you guys want to have it or zip up? On the side under the arms you guys like vented or solid, on the bottom with elastic control or just straight down; how long should it cover at the bottom, how bigger the size should be if you guys are 36 waist or 42 at the chest for instance. If you wear a large size in shirt how big youlike it to be in order to accomodate for those of you who live in cold climates and like to wear something under neath when colder. I try to do some research to find out if there is a nonstick cool material to use for the smock. and, what you guys are realisticly willing to pay to get such smock?


----------



## DonPalese (Oct 26, 2011)

Add me in,too. Also 3/4 sleeves and lightweight.

I'd like to see some elastic in the sleeves -- amking them cling to my arms ..


----------



## commercialbuilder (Oct 26, 2011)

*Count me in*

I want a light weight short or 3/4 sleeve, pencil pocket out of material that will not grab shavings and hold on. I wear a 2xlt shirt and would want the smock to have plenty of room over the shirt with mesh under the arms.


----------



## phillywood (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry, folks for not replying since my computer got zapped alst time we had a storm in middle of the night and it's unstable. I try to look into it and see if I can find semsters who are out of the job and I wanted to let you all know that I have shorts that I waer when I am truning and noticed that nothing clings to it and it's pretty cool too. I am going to do some investigation to see where we can get that material and try to have it made out of that. On the other hands I will find out what he cost is going to be and whether or not it's reasonable and let you all know. 
Please be advised that if you do not see immediate responses try to email me under my profile so i can seeit on my phone. Thanks, for your interest and I hope we can pull this through.


----------

